# Nutrixxion Marathon Trophy 2013



## Twenty-1 (17. November 2012)

Die Termine für die *Nutrixxion Marathon Trophy* 2013 stehen:


1) 22.06.2013 Wetter/Ruhr - Ruhrbike Festival (http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/)

2) 30.06.2013 Nehheim - Live-Marathon (http://www.victoria-neheim.de/)

3) 06.07.2013 Saalhausen - Shark Attack Bike Festival (http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/)

4) 10.08.2013 Nordenau - Nordenauer MTB Marathon (http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/)

5) 17.08.2013 Grafschaftr - SKS-Sauerlandmarathon (http://www.radsport-grafschaft.de/)

6) 07.09.2013 Titmaringhausen - 3-Täler-Marathon (http://www.radwerk-upland.de/3-Taler_Marathon.html)

7) 05.10.2013 Bruchhausen - Langenberg-Marathon (http://langenberg-marathon.de/)


Weitere Infos auch unter: http://www.marathon-trophy.de/


----------



## DaKe (17. November 2012)

Das mit Sundern ist echt schade das die raus sind ! War eigentlich immer eine schöne Auftakt Veranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (17. November 2012)

Zum Glück darf man ja trotzdem nach Sundern fahren 

Fährt evtl. jemand aus dem Raum Duisburg zu einigen oder evtl. sogar allen Rennen und könnte mich gegen Spritbeteiligung mitnehmen? Ach ja... mein Rad und ein paar Klamotten bitte auch...


----------



## DaKe (17. November 2012)

Sorry aber du kannst doch über den Ruhrtalradweg kommen ? Bist du wenigstens schonmal warm vorm Start


----------



## Honigblume (17. November 2012)

Ja wie, Sundern ist raus? 

*argh*

Meine halbe Rennplanung für 2013 ist damit nun im Eimer und ich kann mir was neues ausdenken.... 

Langenberg am 5.10.? Wurde doch kurzfristig geändert? War ja für den 6. geplant.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2012)

warum ist dein rennkalender nun durcheinander?

die anderen termine der trophy fallen doch nicht auf das datum von sundern, sondern sind weit davon entfernt.


----------



## DaKe (17. November 2012)

hi ließ mal auf der Nutrixxon Seite. Die geplante Fete steht an  Da wäre ja der Sonntag doof 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Honigblume (17. November 2012)

Habs schon gelesen... twenty-1 ist auch noch beim 6.10.

k_star, Terminkollidierung besteht nicht falls du das meinst, dennoch ist meine Rennplanung nun durcheinander :-(


----------



## Twenty-1 (17. November 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Langenberg am 5.10.? Wurde doch kurzfristig geändert? War ja für den 6. geplant.



Danke für den Hinweis. Die "Verwirrung" lässt sich ganz einfach erklären:

Im Register auf der Startseite der Trophy steht der 05.10., bei der Detailbeschreibung aber der 06.10.. Daher gehe ich auch mal vom 06.10., aus, wobei das Argument mit der Party auch zählen könnte


----------



## DaKe (17. November 2012)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Die "Verwirrung" lässt sich ganz einfach erklären:
> 
> Im Register auf der Startseite der Trophy steht der 05.10., bei der Detailbeschreibung aber der 06.10.. Daher gehe ich auch mal vom 06.10., aus, wobei das Argument mit der Party auch zählen könnte



Der 5 ist amtlich ! 
Mit der Abschlußfeier steht auch auf der Seite . Und ich komme doch aus Bruchhausen 

Gruß
DaKe


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2012)

dann kannste ja gleich mal nen paar schlafplätze raushauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (17. November 2012)

jau  ... ich nehm auch auf jeden Fall einen


----------



## DaKe (17. November 2012)

alles machbar ! Ferienwohnungen-Häuser gibt es hier genug. Ich könnte euch nur ein Zelt anbieten  Wird aber bestimmt eine super Party. Wir hatten danach immer  eine super Party auch dieses Jahr. Aber klar wenn man weit nach Hause fahren muss geht das natürlich nicht


----------



## Twenty-1 (17. November 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> alles machbar ! Ferienwohnungen-Häuser gibt es hier genug. *Ich könnte euch nur ein Zelt anbieten*  Wird aber bestimmt eine super Party. Wir hatten danach immer  eine super Party auch dieses Jahr. Aber klar wenn man weit nach Hause fahren muss geht das natürlich nicht



alles klar... das Zelt nehme ich dann.  Oder zumindest einen Zeltstandplatz (im Garten)


----------



## DaKe (17. November 2012)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> alles klar... das Zelt nehme ich dann.  Oder zumindest einen Zeltstandplatz (im Garten)



Zeltstandplatz im Garten wäre kein thema. habe da eine große wiese  aber am 5 oktober da kanns auch schon gaaanz schön kalt sein


----------



## CC-Freak (18. November 2012)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Zum Glück darf man ja trotzdem nach Sundern fahren
> 
> Fährt evtl. jemand aus dem Raum Duisburg zu einigen oder evtl. sogar allen Rennen und könnte mich gegen Spritbeteiligung mitnehmen? Ach ja... mein Rad und ein paar Klamotten bitte auch...



Da lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten.............


----------



## Twenty-1 (18. November 2012)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Da lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten.............



 TIP TOP !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred_mtb-sport (26. November 2012)

Freut mir das es wieder die serie in 2013 gibt. Dieses jahr die 4 langstrecken gefahren für die flachländer wertung. 
Dieses jahr normal beim M3 und werde hoffentlich am mindestes die 5 langstrecken fahren.


----------



## keep-cycling (3. Januar 2013)

Hey!
Ich habe mal versucht, mich über die Website zu registrieren, aber ich tauche weder in der Liste auf noch bekomme ich eine Bestätigungsmail. Hab es heute noch mal ohne Erfolg probiert.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

DANKE


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Januar 2013)

die liste wird von zeit zu zeit mal aktualisiert, nur eben nicht täglich.


----------



## DaKe (3. Januar 2013)

Ein bisschen Geduld


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Januar 2013)

es wäre sinnvoll noch ein "stand vom:" in die liste einzufügen.


----------



## DaKe (3. Januar 2013)

Schreib das doch mal ins Gästebuch .Super Idee


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Januar 2013)

dachte du wärst da irgendwie involviert.


----------



## DaKe (3. Januar 2013)

Nein. Nur was den letzten Lauf der Serie angeht.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (5. Januar 2013)

Wetter/Ruhr nur 50 bis 60 km ??
So dort leider keine richtige marathon


----------



## DaKe (5. Januar 2013)

Ich meine auf der nutrixxion seite steht das eventuell sie doch eine marathon strecke planen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2013)

er bezieht sich doch schon auf die neuesten infos.

kurze runde: 20 - 25 km
lange runde: 50 - 60 km

großer singletrailanteil.


----------



## DaKe (5. Januar 2013)

Okay. Sorry


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (5. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> er bezieht sich doch schon auf die neuesten infos.
> 
> kurze runde: 20 - 25 km
> lange runde: 50 - 60 km
> ...


50-60 leider kein marathon.........


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2013)

ja ich weiss, bei dir fängt das erst über 100 km an. 

stehe ich zwar auch mehr drauf, aber die strecke wird sicher sehr nett.


----------



## Rumas (5. Januar 2013)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> Wetter/Ruhr nur 50 bis 60 km ??
> So dort leider keine richtige marathon



versuch mal mitten im Ruhrgebiert einen 120km Marathon zu organisieren... wenn die Strecke wie in den vergangenden Jahren zu 80% über Privatgelände führt...

und schon mal in Wetter gefahren, dagegen kannst du von der Strecke her die Sauerlandmarathons verbrennnen...


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (5. Januar 2013)

Rumas schrieb:


> versuch mal mitten im Ruhrgebiert einen 120km Marathon zu organisieren... wenn die Strecke wie in den vergangenden Jahren zu 80% über Privatgelände führt...
> 
> und schon mal in Wetter gefahren, dagegen kannst du von der Strecke her die Sauerlandmarathons verbrennnen...


Besser dan 2 runden von 50 km aber nicht "nur" 50 oder 60 km. 
Solche kurze rennen fahre ich (noch) nicht, vieleicht wenn ich wirklich (zu) alt bin.......


----------



## xr-fido (6. Januar 2013)

Wir würden ja in Wetter sicherlich sehr gerne längere Strecken anbieten, was aber leider nicht möglich ist - wir quetschen aus unseren Möglichkeiten schon das Maximum raus. 
Leider mussten wir einige Passagen raus nehmen, da uns der ein oder andere Waldeigentümer die Erlaubnis versagt hat. Dennoch sind wir sicher, dass wir in diesem Jahr erneut ein anspruchsvolles Rennen anbieten können. Insbesondere für die Mitteldistanzler, die ab der Streckenteilung neue, unbekannte und teilweise richtig geile Trails vorfinden werden.
Die Kurzstrecke wird nach jetziger Planung fast genau 30 Kilometer haben.


----------



## Peter88 (7. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir


----------



## Domme02 (7. Januar 2013)

Hört sich doch super an! Wetter war bisher doch eigentlich genial. Da hab ich lieber mal wieder eine echte MTB STrecke (wie auch sonst in Wetter) und nen paar Kilometer weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

